#  Schulmedizin >   knie tut wehh ! >

## SiinaaH

Hallo, ioch hab seit Sonntag knieschmerzen weil ich voll auf die fliesen gefallen bin .es ist jetzt auch dick und es fühlt sich auch an wie Knochen und wenn ich es anfasse knirscht es so , dadrunter ist auch ein bluterguss bloss manchmal kann ich es ganz gut anwinkeln datuhts nich so weh nur ziehst etwas aber manchmal muss ich auch etwas humpeln weil es beim anwinkeln wehtut . Was kann Das sein ??soll ich zum Arzt was würde er dann machen ??

----------


## josie

Hallo SilinaaH!
Du solltest auf alle Fälle zum Arzt gehen, er wird sich das Knie anschauen, vermutlich Röntgen und eine Ultraschalluntersuchung machen.

----------


## SiinaaH

Was könnte den mit meinen Knie sein ?

----------


## josie

Hallo SilinaaH!
Ohne irgendwelche Diagnostik kann man da leider nichts sagen, da Du aber belasten kannst, wird man zumindest einen Knochenbruch ausschließen können.

----------


## SiinaaH

Ok danke . Glauben Sie Das ich krücken bekommme ( wär peinlich in der Schule .. und wir haben da ja auch keinen Aufzug da brauch ich ja ewig bis hoch zukommen) ? Aber trotzdem Sie haben mir schon sehr weiter geholfen Danke Danke  :Smiley:

----------


## josie

Wenn Du ohne Krücken laufen kannst, dann wird das nicht notwendig sein.

----------


## SiinaaH

Humpeln weil's beim anwinkeln weh tut ..

----------


## josie

Hallo SilinaaH!
Es ist auf alle Fälle so, daß Du das Knie auf alle Fälle untersuchen lassen mußt. Wenn Du noch in die Schule gehst, dann bist Du noch sehr jung und willst dir ja nicht schon einen chron Schaden am Knie "einhandeln".
Wir können hier im Forum das Knie nicht untersuchen, welche Bewegungen weh tun, welche garnicht gehen, ob z.B. ein Erguß im Knie ist usw.
Es wäre also fahrlässig zu sagen, daß Du nicht zum Arzt mußt.
Gute Besserung!

----------


## SiinaaH

Ok danke :Zwinker:

----------

